# :: GruvenParts.com - Billet Hardware for New Beetle !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

* Get Free Parts ! *

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pics above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com builds bulletproof TIG welded Y Pipes to replace the OEM plastic in your VW coolant system!


Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Pipes

*PLEASE NOTE : This part is professionally TIG welded! There are no junk tapped threads into thin wall aluminum like the lesser versions offered by unscrupulous rip off artists. And its warranted for life! *

An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners and MK4 New Beetle owners. The upper radiator hose on these models is quite a pricey item from the dealer – usually about $100. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic – what did you expect?!

Dont buy the OEM plastic part when you can buy this *BILLET ALUMINUM TIG Welded* replacement part for half the price!

If you need a custom water temp sensor port welded on, please let us know. We are happy to perform customization on ANY of our products. 

Replaces the following OEM P/N :

1H0-122-101E (1H0122101E) – MK3 Golf/Jetta VR6
3A0-122-101E (3A0122101E) – VR6 Passat
1C0-121-438A (1C0121438A) – New Beetle


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock 



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*
> 
> * THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Now in stock at blowout pricing! *



GruvenParts.com said:


> * GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *
> 
> * NOW IN STOCK !!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed off when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

New Beetle Billet Bump! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Tis the season bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

2014 bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Saturday Morning Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Monday Billet Bump!


----------

